# Exclusive Webinar series for Thinkdigit members



## Prabal Pratap (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

On popular demand, we are starting a Webinar series on some of most sought after topics. The first webinar will cover -


*Ethical Hacking :  28th September, 1500-1600 Hours ( Register Here* *)*


The webinar will provide a basic understanding of what is involved in ethical hacking. The free Ethical Hacking webinar will enable you to understand:


Elements of Information Security
Security Challenges
Effects of Hacking
Who is a Hacker?
Q&A


These webinars are strictly on First Come First Log In basis. Reserve your Webinar seat now . Click *Here *to register for the webinars.


Webinar URL: Will be communicated to you via email/phone.

*Other Webinars in the Series:*


Online Marketing                    : 05th October, 1500-1600 Hours
Cloud Computing                  : 12th October, 1500-1600 Hours
Android Web Development  : 19th October, 1500-1600 Hours


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice that Webinars are back 
cannot make it to ethical hacking one sadly  will try to come in the other ones


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

nice .
Try one on, Advance photoshop like( matte painting etc ) 

One suggestion try to make it from 4:15/30 - 5:30 Cause many of us reach home around 4 from our colleges


----------



## aaruni (Sep 26, 2012)

+1 . Try to delay it by a few hours. I reach home at about 3:15. Then I have to fuel up and can be ready by 4:00


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Sep 27, 2012)

Your suggestions are most welcome. Innobuzz is helping us the resources and speaker for this Webinar series. Stay tuned...


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you for attending thinkdigit Webinar on Ethical Hacking.

We are ready with the next Webinar in this series, which will be on Online Marketing 

The webinar is designed for people who have basic knowledge of computers & websites, and have the desire to learn Online Marketing. In this Webinar, we will briefly explain various components of online marketing, including topics such as  Search Engine Optimization, Social Media Marketing, PPC, Online PR, Online Brand Management, Email Marketing and Web Analytics.


Topics covered:
Introduction to Online Marketing (and its components)
SEO Basics
PPC Basics
Q&A via Twitter

Register Now


----------



## manojbhagat (Oct 1, 2012)

Im getting this error:

_Message was not sent

Mailer Error: 
_
What should i do?


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 1, 2012)

Aren't these webinars available as videos of guys who have missed it ??


----------



## aaruni (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think *officially*.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Online Marketing session was amazing.
I would like to thank Mr. Ankit Oberoi.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Oct 19, 2012)

Android Web Development Webinar is scheduled for 3PM today. Use this link to join-*dvwx.in/andwebde



Prabal Pratap said:


> Hi,
> 
> On popular demand, we are starting a Webinar series on some of most sought after topics. The first webinar will cover -
> 
> ...


----------



## Theodre (Nov 13, 2012)

I missed the first one and second one  And the most saddest thing is i can't attend the 3rd one because i have semester exams on those days


----------



## aaruni (Feb 14, 2013)

@Jackson : you are a bit late. The series is over long back, so no use registering now (i think they even took down the registrations page)


----------

